# Level Up (A5E) Watcher Fighter multiclass, which class to level up in and when.



## Guythegard

Im doing a caricature build that has a raper, shield, light armor and mostly ficuses on it Dex stat. I’m going to multiclass the fighter and the ranger, 4 levels in ranger and ultimately 16 in fighter instead of 3 and 17 for the ability score improvements cus Dex is very powerful in this build and lastly I’m going to pic the fighter Battle Master and the Ranger Monster Slayer subclasses.

Im going to make my first level in fighter but I don’t know which class to level up in from there and when, I know this will probably be something I will ultimately decide on when I acutely level up but I dont what dry resources for deciding when I acutely do so I will thank anyone who gives me some advice.


----------



## xiphumor

Guythegard said:


> Im doing a caricature build that has a raper, shield, light armor and mostly ficuses on it Dex stat. I’m going to multiclass the fighter and the ranger, 4 levels in ranger and ultimately 16 in fighter instead of 3 and 17 for the ability score improvements cus Dex is very powerful in this build and lastly I’m going to pic the fighter Battle Master and the Ranger Monster Slayer subclasses.
> 
> Im going to make my first level in fighter but I don’t know which class to level up in from there and when, I know this will probably be something I will ultimately decide on when I acutely level up but I dont what dry resources for deciding when I acutely do so I will thank anyone who gives me some advice.



It shouldn’t matter too much, but I think I personally would get to an archetype in one class before starting on another. I don’t think anyone has made ranger/fighter synergy feat chains yet, but if there are, definitely hit three in both before moving forward with either.


----------



## Guythegard

xiphumor said:


> I don’t think anyone has made ranger/fighter synergy feat chains yet, but if there are, definitely hit three in both before moving forward with either.



I wasn't looking at sporting Monster Slayer with the fighters maneuvers as I was looking at supporting hunters mark and slayers pray and that the *whole fighter class* with maneuvers would support those two things. 

When combining hunters mark and slayer pray I do a lot of damage when I “*hit”*, so I deciphered it was very inportant for me to hit when I do the ranger with monster slayer and that’s when the fighter mad a connection. The fighter helps me hit mor by giving me mor strikes mor than one extra attack, actions to strike action surges, dinting attack from maneuvers, once I’ve got hunters mark and slayers pray going, and repost from maneuvers. 
The double duelings frome the two fighting stiles and extra 2 ability score improvements, or extra Dex, were very encouraging too.

My main question whas shuld I go for the extra attack on the fighter, maneuvers, and action surge or extra damage dice from ranger, the second dueling from Fighting style and a lot of other out of combat ability's that are fairly useful.


----------



## Pedantic

I am a little confused. Fighters don't get action surge in A5E, which from that post sounds like it was a large component of your plan?


----------



## Guythegard

Pedantic said:


> I am a little confused. Fighters don't get action surge in A5E, which from that post sounds like it was a large component of your plan?



Action Surge is in the bottom left corner


----------



## Guythegard

Pedantic said:


> I am a little confused. Fighters don't get action surge in A5E, which from that post sounds like it was a large component of your plan?



Action surge is in the bottom left corner. I forgot I cold reply to you.
this is my 5e players handbook.

ACTION SURGE
starting at 2nd level, you can puch yourself beyond you normal limits for a moment.  On your turn, you can take one additional action
    Once you use this feature, you must finish a short or long t rest beafor you can use it again. Starting at 17th level, you can use it twice before a rest, but only once on the same turn.


----------



## niklinna

Guythegard said:


> Action Surge is in the bottom left corner



That isn't the A5E player's book.


----------



## Guythegard

niklinna said:


> That isn't the A5E player's book.




Http://dnd5e.wiki dot.com
D&D Beyond
make sour to find fighter class in both of these 5e


----------



## Pedantic

I think you might be in the wrong forum! This is generally where we talk about the Level Up: Advanced Fifth Edition rules, which are ENPublishing's take on a slightly more complicated variant of the game. If you check the tool site here, you can see the changes to the fighter class.


----------



## Guythegard

Pedantic said:


> I think you might be in the wrong forum! This is generally where we talk about the Level Up: Advanced Fifth Edition rules, which are ENPublishing's take on a slightly more complicated variant of the game. If you check the tool site here, you can see the changes to the fighter class.



Thank you that was very helpful!


----------

